# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Envoi d'e-mails

## sand631

bonjour,

j'essaye d'envoyer des mails depuis une application client/serveur. 

Pour cela j'utilise MAPI et ca marche, mais je dois avoir outlook d'ouvert. Les messages sont transferes dans la boite d'envoie d'outlook, et c'est lui qui les envoie. Ce n'est pas tres pratique.

Est il possible d'envoyer des mails directement depuis l'application client/serveur sans utiliser de client mail annexe ?

Existe-t-il une autre solution que MAPI pour envoyer des mails avec powerbuilder ?

merci d'avance

----------


## superolove

Bah essaye tout simplement de faire comme dans le PBExamples ou bien j'ai pas bien compris la question?

----------


## pilou007

Oui il existe une autre solution, c'est d'utiliser les fonction PB d'envoi d'email.
Bye
Pilou

----------

